# Launch points for salmon on Michigan/Huron



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm kinda new to Michigan and I'm still learning all the great places to fish. Could anyone point me in the direction of good places to launch to troll for salmon on either lake Michigan or Huron.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

Give this site a try: http://www.mcgi.state.mi.us/MRBIS/


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Harbor beach for lake huron, port austin for lake huron, ludington for michigan, manistee for michigan, st joe for michigan, and alot more


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Dont go to Huron,Not many salmon left.Go to Lake Michigan,Ludington,Manistee,Frankfort.Alot more salmon there.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

fishdip said:


> Dont go to Huron,Not many salmon left.Go to Lake Michigan,Ludington,Manistee,Frankfort.Alot more salmon there.


:lol:


----------

